# Clutch Install



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am getting ready to do my clutch install and have searched forums and gathered alot of information on how to do it. But I do have oil seepage from the rear of the engine and bellhousing area. I got a new rear main seal and rear cover seal. I hope its not that but i want to be prepared. I know to troubleshoot the leak. Intake leaking, OPSU, oil pan gasket. and to check torque specs on oil pan and rear cover. If I have to pull the rear cover I plan on doing the RVT trick for porous block but I have not found a clear answer to wether or not to use rvt on the rear cover seal? If you are supposed to weather it would be better to use Loctite 518? If anyone has experience in this let me know


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

mine was leaking through the flywheel bolts... seemed like there was a premanant oil drop forming on the bottom of the bell housing, right where that little gap is

never had leaks anywhere else. if you want to drop the oil pan for anything, its extremely hard while the engine is installed, you might not get it to move more then an inch.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LS gaskets don't require RTV except for on corners where it would meet, like the front cover to oil pan. Rear cover requires alingment.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Alright, thanks thats the answer I was looking for


----------

